
FBI could force us to turn on iPhone cameras and microphones, says Apple - ollysb
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/10/apple-fbi-could-force-us-to-turn-on-iphone-cameras-microphones
======
lawpoop
Simple covers for laptop cameras are sold. I wonder, could similar simple and
cheap product be made to baffle a microphone?

I'm thinking, without much knowledge or sound or microelectronics, a white-
noise generator that would be situated next to the microphone, so that noise
would be drowned out.

Or maybe even a simple sliding cover for it.

